# AVG failure



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

AVG free failed to catch a virus and I've had to completely wipe my new computer clean and reinstall Windows. 

The virus was S.M.A.R.T. and proported to be a virus detection program. Even if Safe Mode I couldn't do anything to save any of my files -- yeah, I know, backup, backup, backup. Thankfully my computer is still under warranty so tech support walked me through the process of wiping the computer and reinstalling everything. But I am really griped out about this. My trusty 10 yo. XP computer, that I am currently using since I have to install everything back on the Win7 one has never caught a virus thanks to AVG. 

So... long story to ask a simple question. What free virus protection are any of you using that is compatible with Win7? Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I prefer Avast Free, but I suspect nothing is 100% effective.

Depending on how promiscuous your browsing habits are you are still at risk of picking up a virus. For example, people who frequent torrent index sites often have virus problems, even with commercial antivirus protection.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Linux cares nothing for Windows security and file protection. And vice versa. If windows wont work, boot up a linux live cd and mount the windows partition on your hard drive, most likely you can delete or grab any file you see. Either burn it or move it to an external drive. Unless the virus has trashed the file system so its unreadable by anything.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I prefer Avast Free, but I suspect nothing is 100% effective.
> 
> Depending on how promiscuous your browsing habits are you are still at risk of picking up a virus. For example, *people who frequent torrent index sites *often have virus problems, even with commercial antivirus protection.


What is a torrent index site? I don't recognise that term, a doing a search for it didn't enlighten me as to what it means. As to browsing, I come here, two or three diabetic forums, sewing and quilting sites, several church/ Christian sites and stream TV shows through Project Free TV, HULU, and Comcast free site. All of which I've been doing for the past three years with nary a problem. 
Hopefully this was a fluke and won't happen again. But I'll check out Avast to see if it might be better than AVG.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> What is a torrent index site?


The term "torrent" refers to a file sharing protocol. People submit torrent files to torrent indexes, which describe a particular file that the person wants to share. Torrent index sites list and track torrent files so other people can find the shared files. Probably the biggest torrent index is thepiratebay.se but there are others.

The shared file (say a movie, for example) is not stored at the torrent index. Only the torrent file is stored at the torrent index site, which is not in itself a copyright violation. The torrent file only describes the shared file and provides a means to connect to individual users who are willing to give you the shared file.

After finding a torrent file that sounds interesting to you, you will need to download and install a torrent application (Bittorrent for example) in order to use a torrent file to connect to other users and download the content.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation. No, I apparently am not using torrent sites. I do stream movies through Project Free TV, but don't have to download anything to watch them. I guess they are a file sharing site, so I may have picked up the virus there. But AVG has always been so good about catching anything, I thought I was safe.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> Thanks for the explanation. No, I apparently am not using torrent sites. I do stream movies through Project Free TV, but don't have to download anything to watch them. I guess they are a file sharing site, so I may have picked up the virus there. But AVG has always been so good about catching anything, I thought I was safe.


Something could of slipped through between AVG virus updates. Even if on automatic I still check on new updates in-between the settings.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Something could of slipped through between AVG virus updates. Even if on automatic I still check on new updates in-between the settings.


Applying updates don't necessarily mean you are completely immune. There can always be unknown virus variants out there for which there is no protection.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

To answer the poster's original question, I use Microsoft Security Essentials. Free D/L from MicroSoft. Works fine with Win 7, 64 bit and Firefox. Have had no problems. Also do monthly scans with Spybot Search and Destroy and Malware Bytes Antimalware. I run them in Safe Mode so Trojans and trackers aren't loaded and hiding.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First off NO virus scanner is going to catch everything.... Just not going to happen.
Why you had to wipe your computer to fix was your issue, not the norm.
Also many people like to call things called virus when in fact it was the users own fault. They "installed" something (sometimes not realizing it) and it causes issues with there computer. windows 7 is pretty good to popup warnings for system installs but people are often mouse click happy and just click yes whatever pops up regardless of what it says.

A number of years ago there was a "virus" that was introduced into a college campus by a group of researchers. The virus did nothing but had a popup that said it was a virus and did they want to install it. They have a 47% hit rate for infections.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> Why you had to wipe your computer to fix was your issue, not the norm.


Yes. I've had a few viruses get through, but I never had to wipe the hard drive and start fresh. I identify the virus, Google for help, then follow removal instructions.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> First off NO virus scanner is going to catch everything.... Just not going to happen.
> Why you had to wipe your computer to fix was your issue, not the norm.
> Also many people like to call things called virus when in fact it was the users own fault. They "installed" something (sometimes not realizing it) and it causes issues with there computer. windows 7 is pretty good to popup warnings for system installs but people are often mouse click happy and just click yes whatever pops up regardless of what it says.
> 
> A number of years ago there was a "virus" that was introduced into a college campus by a group of researchers. The virus did nothing but had a popup that said it was a virus and did they want to install it. They have a 47% hit rate for infections.


This is 100% true, as is this:


Nevada said:


> Yes. I've had a few viruses get through, but I never had to wipe the hard drive and start fresh. I identify the virus, Google for help, then follow removal instructions.


There's nothing wrong with AVG, its a great product for being free. Certainly much better than some of the big name paid ones. but you still have to be aware of what you are doing and what sites you are going to, file sharing is always risky


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I typically run Avast! on Windows computers, and run Spybot-Search and Destroy now and then to check for spyware. Usually works fairly well, but as stated above, nothing is perfect.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I used to use AVG alone, now I use Avast. A few years back something changed with AVG and I found avast better at the time. I forget what that was but it may have simply been something with registration... who knows.
Anyway, I download most of my software from Cnet where they test everything and all of the best applications, their editors write reviews etc... AVG and Avast are constantly battling for the TOP of the antivirus list. They're both very good.. and free.

MOST viruses are installed inadvertently by the user... in clicking on something, etc. Whether that be a link in an email or on a website, doesn't matter.

What I always do and always tell people is to:
1. Keep windows as up to date as possible
2. Use a reliable AV(avast or AVG would be my recommendation but there's plenty of good ones) and keep it up to date at all times. AV programs need to update not only the virus database but also the actual program from time to time. Never let the registration expire as you wont get those updates.
3. Almost forgot this... keep your browser up to date as well. I use firefox and I can say the newer versions are safer than the old. Firefox itself has blocked sites from opening for me before.
In my opinion, those three things are at the TOP of the list of things to do to prevent problems... 
After that, there's more I do, some simple and helpful...
in no particular order of importance:
1. Some AV software will give you an addon for your browser to help steer you away from potentially dangerous sites. The ratings they give for sites are not always perfect and are often based on OPINION but they are helpful.
2. WOT (Web of Trust) is an addon for firefox, and likely other browsers, that is just like the one I just mentioned... it gives ratings for sites. It will even give ratings on google and facebook before you actually go to certain links. It's helpful and easy to install.
3. Cookies...... On internet explorer, when I set up someone elses computer, I never have the settings lower than medium high as you do not want to allow ALL cookies.
On firefox for other people, the options aren't as simple... you can allow all or allow all but third party. (oh, the cookies aren't quite as important but, I still find it good to be careful with them) 
For my own computer I block ALL cookies and manually ALLOW cookies for the sites I use and trust.
4. This is something I do for my computer only as most people don't want to mess with it... NoScript... it's an addon for firefox and it blocks ALL scripts from running. As far as I know, you're not going to get a virus from a website without either clicking and allowing something or scripts automatically running. The addon blocks everything. Unfortunately, most websites use a LOT of scripts so for the sites you NEED them on, you'd have to manually say "allow scripts for ______" and that can be a hassle and most people don't like to do that. I don't mind and it keeps my computer safer so I do use that.

Anyway, I agree that wiping a pc clean is not usually NEEDED... Stinks that you couldn't save everything. I hate when that happens.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

ESET is compatible with Win7. And the service is good unlike AVG. I removed AVG a year early on my subscription after trying to deal with their service dept. It wouldn't stop updating whenever it felt like and the tech people didn't speak English.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

The vast array of answers on which antivirus program to use is specifically why I've mentioned in the past that I base my answers on statistics (such as detection/removal rate). And believe it or not, the best free one is Microsoft Security Essentials.

That being said, while MSE does scan for both viruses and malware/spyware/trojans/etc., I would also have at least one other antimalware program.

As far as your computer goes, though, I wish you'd posted something here (or if you DID, I wish you'd contacted me directly). I deal with stuff like this on an almost hourly basis and I can almost guarantee that it could have been taken care of with some standalone utilities (such as Rkill.exe/.com/.scr) or, at worst, a USB-stick-based virus removal program or image. :/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks again for your responses. I switched to Avast but only because AVG didn't want to download right. I know MS Security Essentials is part of the Win7 program, but I couldn't find how to set it up, so it was just easier to download Avast. So far so good.

Kung, I would have posted here but I didn't realise it was a virus until I called tech support. I've already had a hard drive replaced on this computer, so thought that might be the problem when things went south. If I have another similar issue in the future, I'll hollar at you and the other folks here before calling tech support as re-installing everything was not fun.

Now if I could just find a decent desktop e-mail client that works like Outlook Express used to, I'd really be a happy camper. But apparently that ain't going to happen at this point. I'm tempted to buy an XP laptop just for e-mail and a couple of other programs I have that won't work on Win 7.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I hope you didn't pay a lot, though. This could have been resolved without losing any of your data. :/ Ah well.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thankfully I didn't pay anything. Tech support walked me through the whole procedure as the computer is still under warranty. Two different people worked with me to try and save things but the computer was completely locked up -- even in safe mode. 
If this happens again, and I hope not, I'll be sure and hollar at you!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Please do. If nothing else, if you don't have a 'backup' computer, someone (myself included) could make a bootable Linux disc or something, so you can boot into it, then surf to your Windows partition and back stuff up to a USB stick or something.


----------

